# what rom you running and why?



## utpxxx (Jul 24, 2011)

I see that many people are running many different roms, from liquid to gummy to AOKP. I was wondering what the community was running and any thoughts on why? Thank You

I'm currently running gummy. I love the soft button color change and the rom runs very stable for me and has decent battery life!


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

AOKP here.
It has the most customization IMO.


----------



## utpxxx (Jul 24, 2011)

I wanted to try AOKP. It just doesnt seem to be that stable for me can you link me to the version your using i did want to try this.


----------



## Nydalxy (Oct 1, 2011)

Try it! You definitely won't regret it. They are currently on build 27 right now but if your looking for more stability, wait a little bit for milestone 4. It should be released soon! I'm currently on milestone 3 without absolutely any issues. I love it. I've also read how great all of the builds are in between. Read up and try it out! Aokp.co is where you will find all of the builds and milestones. Good luck!

Sent from my Kanged Out G-Nex


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

All of the builds have been super stable for me.
I'm on 27 as well.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm on build 27, no stability issues here. Was on liquid and realllly liked it, but doesn't work with my launcher.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Liquid is awesome. I get better battery life on it than with AOKP (over night AOKP would drain about 10%, Liquid drains at 5% over 8 hours).

Plus is has all the features that AOKP has. It does lack in the theme department if that is a must for you. Their are themes available, but AOKP has like 5x as many.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## IN8skill (Feb 16, 2012)

GummyNex. Extremely stable. Great batt life with imoseyon 2.3 kernel

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

If you're going to run AOKP you need to run DT's AOKP. It's all of AOKP's features with DT's amazingness. It is simply amazing and fantastic.

All the reasons for AOKP plus DT has done amazing work on making it fast and amazing battery life.


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

AOKP 26. Only reason not on 27 is I haven't had time to upgrade yet.

Customization, stability, support and great & friendly devs.

Just to comment on the stability, I've not had one issue with AOKP. The builds are just as stable as milestones for me. I never have bugs.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Tso Nexus (Mar 3, 2012)

No love for BAMF or Codename Android? yet? lol i started off running gummy, i have no bad reviews for it it was very stable and moderate battery life with stock kernel. I am now trying out Android Codename in which i have on my nexus and my xoom. Works pretty well good balance of customization and stability. Batt life is also decent, i get an avg week day with about 15 hours on batt.

I also tried aokp milestone 3 in which was cool for moment. I love the features on aokp, i am really thinking about switching back to AOKP i want the " SWAGGER " toggle lol. Im also interested in BAMF.....any reviews for BAMF OR LIQUID im looking for a change. Still looking for the perfect combo of batt life and customizations......


----------



## Sveke (Jan 28, 2012)

DAS BAMF!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Baked_Tator (Jun 11, 2011)

i run Black Ice 27.27 with imoseyon lean kernel with jakes lean tweaks....most stability with the most options (its based on AOKP build 27) and with imoseyon's kernel...you just cant beat it IMO...plus all the apps are blacked out!!!

i have nothing bad to say about any other ROM i have flashed though....they have all been great!


----------



## mattnphuron (Dec 29, 2011)

AOKP is great but I run gummy for battery life and for everyday use.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## doobie711 (Jan 24, 2012)

Loyal supporter of team AOKP but I'm on Axiom 2.4 now. I really liked the Apex kernel and I don't really do much/any customization. I recommend AOKP for everyone though.


----------



## shadowpunx (Jul 16, 2011)

bamf is without a doubt the smoothest best performing rom. Only downfall right now it lack of mods and themes..its only abfew days old though
I love the features of aokp but its got its laggy moments

the day is mine
the night is also mine


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

Liquid by farrr! Same features as Aokp. However I like having the tom control right next to the settings in the pull down.. Rather then going through settings. Asides from that, it's pretty close to aokp

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## partychick64 (Nov 5, 2011)

GummyNex 7.6 it might not have all the customization of liquid but it's super stable. It has everything I need from just the necessary toggles up top and the mod to the soft keys also they change color. Also the whole battery bar mods... Nothing to fancy which is exactly me and it's very stable so I was sold

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## micro23 (Sep 1, 2011)

I have run a lot of roms. Liquid is simply amazing. For me it's the perfect set of options tweaks battery and speed. I'm very very happy.


----------



## Tso Nexus (Mar 3, 2012)

Sounds good guys looks like BAMF or LIQUID may be my next rom...unless i need to turn my SWAGGER on w/ AOKP that toggle is useless but sweet lol


----------



## RCantw3ll (Feb 2, 2012)

Running Liquid v1. I've ran liquid ROMs on other devices with great success and its the only from thus far that has given me the feeling of being "complete".

I also love the idea of it being "lean". Literally haven't had a single issue thus far. It more stable than when I first bought the phone. Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm curious what swagger does????

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

joemagistro said:


> I'm curious what swagger does????
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Seriously? Seriously?


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

Please don't turn this into another swagger thread.... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

Lol just tell me.. Im not gonna just flash a ROM to find out! When I think of swagger, I think of my G37! Haha

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

It doesn't do dick, it's just to make noobs ask what it does.


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

nunyazz said:


> It doesn't do dick, it's just to make noobs ask what it does.


Which is exactly why I'm sticking with liquid.. Features that do more then dickkk lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigfootjumpsuit (Jun 11, 2011)

I must say I was a constant flasher until I flashed paradigm. Haven't looked back. Very very smooth for me. Its game over if BAMF puts more mods in this from, even right now...I'm not going anywhere!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Tso Nexus (Mar 3, 2012)

I think i am going to test out the liquid rom..i have had great use with gummy, aokp, and android codename. Just want to try something new.....


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

Cm9 just because I can run cm9


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

Tso Nexus said:


> I think i am going to test out the liquid rom..i have had great use with gummy, aokp, and android codename. Just want to try something new.....


Try it.. You won't turn backkk

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

Was on aokp for the longest then tried liquid and it was awesome until 1.0 then I started having a myriad of issues but still a stellar rom. Just moved to the axiom/aokp hybrid rom DT is working on and it's perfection. All the customization of aokp with the speed tweaks of axiom. Very cool rom with best mix of snappy smooth performance and long lasting battery. Gapps and custom kernel included so just one zip to install like liquid makes it perfection. For me anyway.


----------



## utpxxx (Jul 24, 2011)

^ same i have had a ton of reboots i tried AOKP and i got a lot of random reboots too. Maybe i'm not letting the kernel set in or something haha.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

AOKP. I'm going to stick with the milestone builds, so I'm on M3 right now. Very stable with all the mods I want.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

Axioms AOKP build for now.....very nice.don't notice any difference in speed between axiom and stock AOKP but the dark theme is nice.

But build 27 is my nandroid backup for when something goes wrong.

I had some small issue with liquid and bamf locked up on me a couple times requiring a battery pull. So both if those were out.

Sent from my GALAXY NEXUS using Tapatalk


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm on CNA because I can't stand the fugly notification controls in aokp/liquid/axiom. The ones in CNA and cm9 are minimalistic, quick, easy and look great.

And yes I have tried the alternative ones, those are even uglier then the default ones. I just hate having to click a button to get to my controls it kinda defeats the purpose of them being there in the first place imo. And if you leave them on it takes up like half the notification area, just doesn't make any sense.

Anyways I've tried them all for a couple weeks at a time so if you don't mind the notification controls, liquid wins for speed, aokp for customizability, and gummy for stability. CNA is in the middle on everything.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

Soapinmouth said:


> I'm on CNA because I can't stand the fugly notification controls in aokp/liquid/axiom. The ones in CNA and cm9 are minimalistic, quick, easy and look great.
> 
> And yes I have tried the alternative ones, those are even uglier then the default ones. I just hate having to click a button to get to my controls it kinda defeats the purpose of them being there in the first place imo. And if you leave them on it takes up like half the notification area, just doesn't make any sense.
> 
> ...












Not quite sure what you mean about the notifications on liquid??? They take up one row which is barely nothing?? Not half the pulldown.... And everything right there one button away.... Settings on the top.. ROM settings right next to it... I can't imagine anything more simple/complete /feature rich as this! 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## supr2nr (Jun 12, 2011)

I was running P3Droids Tranquil Ice 7.0u and it was probably the most stable build I have tried its just that P3Droid made it with the stuff that he wanted in the rom and not what he thinks others would want. So it lacks a lot on being able to customize.

Now I run AOKP build 27 because i think they offer the most customizing options. The only negative thing I have against it is that they edited phase beam live wallpaper to a pink background with stupid unicorns floating around. That doesn't exactly look too manly, but restoring the original phase beam live wallpaper is not that hard.

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk


----------



## creaky24 (Jan 13, 2012)

Liquid 1.0. It is the fastest, smoothest rom I've tried and it has a ton of customizations and great aesthetic features (if you can get past the boot animation). All builds since beta 3 have been rock-solid stable. I've been running it with Imo's 3.2.0 and battery life has been stunning.

Sent from my Liquified Nexus


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

joemagistro said:


> Not quite sure what you mean about the notifications on liquid??? They take up one row which is barely nothing?? Not half the pulldown.... And everything right there one button away.... Settings on the top.. ROM settings right next to it... I can't imagine anything more simple/complete /feature rich as this!
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk












This is what i mean by minimalistic. Afaik you can't control the indicator or the color of those icons and i prefer them above instead of below, because that's where I'm used to seeing notifications.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mistermojorizin (Jan 3, 2012)

Soapinmouth said:


> I'm on CNA because I can't stand the fugly notification controls in aokp/liquid/axiom. The ones in CNA and cm9 are minimalistic, quick, easy and look great.
> 
> And yes I have tried the alternative ones, those are even uglier then the default ones. I just hate having to click a button to get to my controls it kinda defeats the purpose of them being there in the first place imo. And if you leave them on it takes up like half the notification area, just doesn't make any sense.
> 
> ...


as to the clicking a button to get controls, i just change it to "default behavior" in rom control - where you click the button you get to settings. and i make it so the toggles never go away. even after reboot. toggles aways there. the alternative minimalist ones that are white.


----------



## BigRalphN (Jul 5, 2011)

I gave aokp a whirl and it was very nice and stable. I ended up going back to stock with imoseyon kernel, and the 4.0.4 update. I just didn't use most of the customization and for some reason it made a couple games lag. I have zero issues now. Once/if it goes to a 4.0.4 base I will probably give it a go again.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## amplified (Jan 20, 2012)

Honestly, all ROMs bring something very much priceless to the android community. The hard work of the developers of those ROM must not go unappreciated, & with me it doesn't. Having said that, Liquid Smooth Roms is untouchable.


----------



## DevPump (Jan 6, 2012)

Agreed with Amp,
I have been around almost every rom, my two favored are AOKP and Liquid. In my opinion liquid all the way, speed, stability, liquid smooth, just as the name suggests.


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

Running aokp atm but as soon as I can get stock 4.0.4 to download I'm switching to it. I love the option in aokp but im gonna start rom hopping to find better battery.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Kejar31 (Jun 9, 2011)

Gummy... cause its my ROM


----------



## rice247 (Dec 22, 2011)

Ran everything but so far BAMF has been the best for me. Best battery life too.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Rodeojones (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm using the Axiom/AOKP hybrid ROM. Aside from BuglessBeast (which doesn't have anywhere near the customization options of the other ROMs) it's the only ROM where I wasn't dealing with annoying keyboard lag.


----------



## thekylebrody (Oct 13, 2011)

Redemption 1.0.6. Because its just an all around smoother version of AOSP w/ minor tweaks. And I respect lous work.

And currently Team BAMF v1.0 paradigm. They added enough new features to AOSP to make it a semi new experience!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## DHO (Nov 6, 2011)

Axi0m Rebirth 2.5

It's 4.0.4 AOSP leak. It's fast. It's smooth. And DT's ROM are always perfectly stable, with great support
What more can you want?


----------



## paedz718 (Feb 12, 2012)

AOKP M4 w/ the newest version of lean kernel, love the toggles, the unicorn not so much lol


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

Kejar31 said:


> Gummy... cause its my ROM


Lulz TeamLiquid for the same reason


----------



## doublea500 (Dec 22, 2011)

bamf. i tried it out because it was new, and i heard alot of good things about bamf from other phones that i never really tried out on my d1. ive kept bamf ever since because it has all the customization i need and is truly buttery smooth. the battery is a + as well. though i will try flashing a 4.0.4 rom since the stock 4.0.4 worked out very well for me.


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm currently running the axiom/aokp crossbreed build by DroidTheory. For my phone it simply flies and is the all around performance and battery life winner. All the customization of aokp with the speed tweaks of axiom. That being said you can save time judging the popularity of a rom by looking at the size of its forum thread. The true test comes in playing with each on your phone for a few days.

It's like every crappy battery thread with dozens of useless screen shots of battery use screens. Every phone is unique based on apps installed, how you use it, signal available for you, wifi time vs 4g or 3g, screen brightness, battery size, the list goes on and on. Nothing more pointless than asking the opinions of others or seeing their stupid screen shots. This concept is hard to understand for most because comparisons and screenshots are the only way many can feel cool and superior in order to stand out in the community.

Anyways a rant is forming so I'll summarize in saying try a few of the popular roms that have a big following because they are the ones with devs active in the forums and community as a whole. Try them and stick with the one that fits your wants and needs best.


----------

